#  > Dating >  > Vrouw zoekt Man >  serieuze gescheiden vrouw met kids zoekt lieve zorgzame nette man

## Inaya39

salam moe3likoem,Graag zou ik in contact willen komen met een nette zorgzame man, tussen 37- 46 j, die zijn eigen ik kent en weet wat een man voor een vrouw en gezin kan betekenen. Geen uitgaanstype of die elke avond graag buiten wilt zijn. die bidt, takwa heeft en ook graag samen iets onderneemt.Ik ben 44j ,gescheiden, kids, werkzaam in de gezondheidszorg, zorgzaam en spontaan.... geen uitgaanstype , rook niet en drink geen alcohol... groetjes

----------


## Mohamed51

Salaam ben 51 jaar lief en zorgzaam

----------


## Mohamed51

Salam ben lief en zorgzaam ben wel 51 jaar oud

----------


## Dienaar 3

Wa alaikom Salaam 

Ik ben 36j praktiserend 
Kinderen en gehuwd

----------


## Mohamed51

> salam moe3likoem,Graag zou ik in contact willen komen met een nette zorgzame man, tussen 37- 46 j, die zijn eigen ik kent en weet wat een man voor een vrouw en gezin kan betekenen. Geen uitgaanstype of die elke avond graag buiten wilt zijn. die bidt, takwa heeft en ook graag samen iets onderneemt.Ik ben 44j ,gescheiden, kids, werkzaam in de gezondheidszorg, zorgzaam en spontaan.... geen uitgaanstype , rook niet en drink geen alcohol... groetjes


salam ben 52 jaar oud en weduwenaar heb eigen huis vast werk ben geen cafeganger

----------


## Amr A

Up......

----------

